# Đồ chơi Kinh Bắc sản xuất nhà phao nhà hơi



## htlove (29/11/18)

Nhà hơi, nhà phao luôn là trò chơi được các bé yêu thích, hẳn nhiều bậc phụ huynh đã chứng kiến các bé chơi đến quên cả giờ về, thậm chí tạm thời quên luôn cả bố mẹ đang đợi khi đưa bé chơi nhà phao ở các điểm giải trí. Vậy tại sao các vị phụ huynh lại không sắm cho các bé những nhà hơi, nhà phao mini để bé thỏa sức chơi đùa, vừa an toàn lại có thời gian để các mẹ làm việc nhà nữa. Các mẹ đã biết địa chỉ để đặt mua chưa?
Các mẹ mua nhà hơi về để kinh doanh hay mua nhà hơi mini về cho bé chơi tại nhà thì Đồ chơi Kinh Bắc đều đáp ứng được nhu cầu của các mẹ nhé. Đội ngũ thiết kế giàu kinh nghiệm sẽ thiết kế cho các mẹ những mẫu nhà hơi nhà phao ưng ý nhất, phù hợp với kích thước yêu cầu, ý tưởng và kinh phí mà các mẹ có thể bỏ ra.




Có rất nhiều thiết kế nhà phao nhà hơi phù hợp với nhiều không gian, các mẹ muốn sử dụng cho thuê trong các dịp lễ hội sẽ có nhà hơi nhà phao lễ hội, truyến thống. Dùng để làm bể bơi, trượt ở bể bơi cũng có những mẫu thiết kế phù hợp như nhà phao trượt dốc, nhà phao kiêm bể bơi…
Có rất nhiều mẫu thiết kế để các mẹ có thể lựa chọn sao cho phù hợp với sở thích, diện tích và kinh phí có thể bỏ ra. Liên hệ với Đồ chơi Kinh Bắc để được tư vấn nhé. Hotline 0907105668


----------

